# CP342-5 und DP_SEND



## MSP (8 Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei eine Profibusverbindung zu einer ET200S über eine CP342-5 zu erstellen.

Dabei habe ich FC1 und FC2 im Einsatz.

Hier kurz die Eckdaten:
Aufruf des FC1 und FC2 in OB1
Daten stehen jeweils in DB1 und DB2, 4 Byte jeweils als Bool
DIe CP steckt auf Steckplatz 4 --> Adresse 256 --> 100 Hex

ET200S hat jeweils 8 Digitaleingabemodul DI 4xDC24V, Standard und jeweils 8 Digitalausgabemodul DO 4xDC24V/2A.
Die Module haben alle den Adressbereich 110.0 bis 113.7, Eingänge wie Ausgänge

Beim Aufruf der FC's übergebe ich nun

P#DB1.DBX0.0 BYTE 4 (Ausgänge) bzw
P#DB2.DBX0.0 BYTE 4 (Eingänge)

Da ich im Moment die Hardware nicht hier habe habe ich lediglich PLCSIM zur Verfügung.

Mein Problem besteht nun darin, dass das Einlesen, sprich FC2, funktioniert bzw als 
STATUS 16#0000
DPSTATUS 16#00.
NDR ist "1"
ERROR ist "0".
CPLADDR lautet W#16#100 (100 Hex, 256 Dez, Steckplatz 4)

Hingegen bekomme ich beim Aufruf des FC1 beim Senden ein Problem:
CPLADDR: W#16#100
SEND: P#DB2.DBX0.0 BYTE 4 (Wird mir allerdings symbolisch angezeigt in FUP: P#DB2.DBX0.0 "DB2:Ausgänge".DP
DONE: "0"
ERROR: "1"
STATUS: 16#8093

Eben der Fehler 8093 steht nicht in der Onlinehilfe zum Baustein, dort geht es bis 8091.. danach ist Ende.

Liegt es jetzt an der Simulation mit PLCSIM oder was soll mir der Fehlerstatus 8093 sagen? 

Gruss,
Michael


----------



## Gebs (8 Mai 2009)

Hallo Michael,

der Fehler kommt denke ich vom SFC 58, der vom FC 1 aufgerufen wird.

Fehlererläuterung aus der Online-Hilfe:


> 8093    Für die über LADDR und IOID ausgewählte Baugruppe ist diese SFC nicht zulässig. (Zulässig sind S7-300-Baugruppen bei S7-300, S7-400-Baugruppen bei S7-400, S7-DP-Baugruppen bei S7-300 und S7-400.)


Grüße
Gebs


----------



## MSP (8 Mai 2009)

Hallo Gebs,

danke für den Hinweis, aus der Hilfe habe ich auch schon rausgelesen das es etwas zu tun haben könnte mit DPV1.
Allerdings kann ich wie in der Hilfe beschrieben die Einstellungen nicht Ändern, S7-Kompatiebel ist bei mir grau, ich komme nicht ran.
An der ET-Station ist auch DPV0 eingestellt...

Ich hoffe ich kann das ganze noch testen mit einer richtigen Hardware-Konfiguration und nicht nur an der Simulation..

Gruss,
Michael


----------



## ulkula (16 Mai 2009)

Hallo MSP,

konntest Du das Problem in der Zwischenzeit lösen?
Sieht so auf den ersten Blick alles ganz gut aus. Hm.

Ähm, kann man den Diagnosepuffer vom CP auslesen wenn das Ganze simuliert wird?  
Vielleicht würde da noch was drinstehen.

Viel Erfolg
ulkula


----------



## Abdabd789 (27 April 2019)

Hallo,
Ich habe das gleiche Problem, haben Sie eine Lösung mit PLCSIM gefunden, sonst funktionieren dp_recv und dp_send normalerweise mit der Hardware? Ich dachte, es liegt an PLCSIM ...if you can answer me in english please.
Danke, Thank you.


----------

